

Ask HN: Why isn't anyone talking Apple music's slow loading - nashequilibrium


======
nashequilibrium
The loading of songs is so slow and this is confirmed by people i ask
personally, yet I see nothing by the big blogs about this. I usually just
switch over to Pandora/youtube and streaming is fine.

